# Favorite aspect of cadets



## RCD_Cadet (24 Sep 2006)

So We CAN plan For what you want to do


----------



## Franko (24 Sep 2006)

You may want to clarify your statement.

"So we can plan what you want to do".....

Are you trying to get some sort of consensus as to what you may want to see in your corps?

Have you tried to ask the cadets in your troop?

Regards


----------



## RCD_Cadet (24 Sep 2006)

I was more looking for a general what Cadets want to do so any SrNCO's and Officers can plan for them


----------



## Burrows (24 Sep 2006)

It all depends on what is readily available.  Your choices aren't exactly clear cut anyways.  Who wants to do map and compass inside instead of on an ftx?

The Cadet Program is balanced and sorted into different POs for a reason, and I doubt its our place to be selective


----------



## yoman (24 Sep 2006)

1. Flying
2. Drill
3. Survival or Range

Personally I don't like my squadron's FTX's. That's why I sent a memo up the chain letting them know it and suggesting how to fix it.


----------



## c.jacob (24 Sep 2006)

They all have to be covered through the course of the training year.


----------



## Rocketryan (24 Sep 2006)

I like Shooting(Because I wen't to Rifle Coaching and learnt how to properly shoot...and hit targets with good accuracy)
I shoot every friday with our squadrons rifle team.
I've only tried out once(after I got back from camp) didn't make it but I'm trying again this year.

After Shooting is Gliding/Flying in a Powered Aircraft

Then Drill...because I'm hoping to be Flag Party.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (25 Sep 2006)

Like the human  said above, It should be ALL covered during the training year. A healthy balance is good. If you concitrate on only one activity such as shooting. the cadets may lose interest in the cadet program and only use the shooting. I've seen it happen. Also. I've had reports from members of my shooting team that some cadet units recruit civilians that could be considered semi-pro at ages ranging 16/17 etc JUST for competitions. I believe them as we have a number of Bisley vets in our unit, past present and future. I think this is despicable. as some begin cadets at the proper age, and attend competition's as a team and fun thing representing your units and friends only to be pushed out by greedy people wanting trophies at any cost. Anyway, that'll be another topic I figure.


----------



## ryanmann356 (26 Sep 2006)

born to shoot  :threat: lol
FTXs are a close second too, shooting ON an FTX = joy for me  ;D


----------



## dh101 (26 Jan 2007)

My favorite thing about Cadets is Maksmanship, im on the Marksmanship team and the biathalon team!


----------



## timma (31 Jan 2007)

I'd have to say the FTX's are my favorite aspect of cadets.My  second favorite thing to do is drill , believe it or not.


----------



## p_imbeault (1 Feb 2007)

1. Marksmanship
2. Teaching Cadets outdoor skills
3. Meeting people from all over Canada.

I consider the above three most important to me personally.


----------



## Muir (2 Feb 2007)

I don't know about other corps, btu with my corps we have ftx's where we learn/do map and compass. Perhaps orienteering was meant instead? You know, competative map and compass? Or maybe my corps just has map and compass ftx's and other's don't.


----------



## THEARMYGUY (5 Feb 2007)

I noticed that abseiling and rappelling are not listed.  Both have always been a great and challenging experience for me in cadet land.  The helicopter skid on the abseil tower is treacherous but fun!!  Just thought I'd add those for consideration.  You will need to have an abseil instructor on the ground and get a tower or rock face.  Good training to all!!

Cheers! 

the army guy :warstory:


----------

